# Looking to rent a villa in Ain Sukhna



## BusyNina (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi everyone (or those few who are still here over summer anyway). You've all been so helpful before so if you don't mind I'll bother you again.

We love going to Ain Sukhna but recently lost access to my husband's employer-provided villa (cost cuts...the employer's that is not my husband's!) which was in the area on the Cairo side of Movenpick. Does anyone know of a villa for rent in Ain Sukhna? Going through the pages and pages of ads on the internet has not been helpful at all.

I don't want to stay in a hotel because there are a group of us with kids.

Many thanks
Nina


----------

